# The War With X...



## Trancemynd (Jul 27, 2009)

The war with Xorg.

Hello guys. I have a system setup of:
FreeBSD 7.0
Laptop 15inch Sager Laptopd
Intel core 2 duo 2.4Ghz 2gigz of ram
NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT


When i type in startx i get this error(s):

http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/digitalalchemyzztt/BSD1.jpg

http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/digitalalchemyzztt/BSD2.jpg

http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/digitalalchemyzztt/BSD3.jpg

http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/digitalalchemyzztt/BSD4.jpg

http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/digitalalchemyzztt/BSD5.jpg

http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/digitalalchemyzztt/BSD6.jpg

http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/digitalalchemyzztt/BSD7.jpg

It hangs and i have to reboot also.

Im typing this on a winxp box...i do see how some actually post their output on here and would like to know how to achieve this.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2009)

Image 1,3 and 4 indicate disk errors. This has nothing to do with X. Try 7.2.


----------



## Trancemynd (Jul 29, 2009)

Disk errors...meaning i have a damaged hard drive?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2009)

Trancemynd said:
			
		

> Disk errors...meaning i have a damaged hard drive?



Either that or 7.0 doesn't like your controller. If it's the latter chances are this has been resolved with 7.2.


----------



## Trancemynd (Aug 16, 2009)

Well..my hard drive is working (seems to be) fine.
I have no issues whatsoever.
I can install/reinstall OSes all day long.
Im running xp posting with this currently.
I was hoping there was a more technical way to find why im getting these errors.

Am i not providing enough information?

Thanks for all and any help.


----------



## Trancemynd (Aug 16, 2009)

I was also wondering if i could install desktopbsd and look at the config and match them up...would that enable me to finally get it to work?

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## aragon (Aug 16, 2009)

As SirDice said, it could be your controller.  As suggested, try 7.2 or 8.0.

Anything else you need repeated?


----------



## Trancemynd (Aug 16, 2009)

Like i stated before, im pretty new to this and ive had no hdd issues before. I was simply trying see if anyone else may have had a different spin on what the possible issue might be.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 17, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Image 1,3 and 4 indicate disk errors. This has nothing to do with X. Try 7.2.



Although the images with X errors point to a missing/corrupt /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.


----------



## Trancemynd (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks phoenix, sir dice.
Will most definitely look into it.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 17, 2009)

And you may actually need to create a xorg.conf file once you solve your other problems.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html


----------

